# milwaukee pex expanding tool



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Just bought a m12 pex expander like new for 150 are the good is this a good deal


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

revenge said:


> Just bought a m12 pex expander like new for 150 are the good is this a good deal


Just bought my new for 500.00 complete set. Three heads two battery's and a charger. So I'f you got all that for 150. Yes good deal.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Dam I didn't know they were that expesive


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine came with tree heads two batts charger and grease


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn good deal.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Great deal! Flow expo today @ $320

wookie


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

we have that set and it was right about 500$


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Just paid $450


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

i think i paid like 280.00....Buy the bigger battery, it will last longer.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

That's the one, how did you manage $150.00? Cause I wouldn't mind a second set if that cheap.


----------

